# L'iPod ne peut pas être synchronisé. Le disque introuvable



## remigueu (17 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai acquis la semaine passée un iPod shuffle et je dois dire que j'ai quelques soucis.

Effectivement, lorsque je souhaite y mettre de la musique via iTunes et que je clique sur remplissage automatique, l'ordinateur travaille, tout semble se passer normalement et puis "plops" un message d'erreur apparait: "L'iPod ne peut pas être synchronisé. Le disque requis est introuvable".

Je ne comprend pas! De quel parle-t-il?

Après la synchronisation et en même temps que ce message d'erreur, il est marqué dans iTunes "Ok pour déconnecter"

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?

Merci.


----------



## ittech67 (17 Août 2008)

- Retirez le Shuffle du socle 
- Cliquez sur Démarrer, puis Bouton droit sur "Poste de Travail" et prenez "Gérer" puis double-cliquez sur "Services et applications", puis double-cliquez sur "Services" 
-Localisez "Ipod Service", double-cliquez dessus, et cliquez sur le gros bouton "Arrêter" (Statut de Service 
-Rebranchez votre ipod, sur le socle. 
-Sous Windows, effacez l'intégralité de son contenu. Ou alors faites un bouton droit sur l'icone du "disque" puis formattez. 
-Lancez iTunes 
-Ce dernier va détecter l'ipod et va vous demander son nom, avec une case en dessous "Remplir automatiquement" 
-Laissez cette case validée ! 
-Pendant que l'ipod se remplit (il convient d'avoir des morceaux dans la bibliothèque iTunes) allez dans longlet "Réglages" de l'ipod, sous iTunes 
-Cochez la case "activez l'utilisation comme disque dur" 
*-Cliquez sur appliquer pour valider cette option !* 

Vous pouvez maintenant éjecter votre ipod (ne le retirez pas du socle, cliquez sur le bouton approprié sous itunes !) et voilà, tout fonctionnera à merveille


----------



## DSc (27 Septembre 2008)

Slt g fé tous a la lettre et sa na rien fé 

kan je coche "utilisé comme disque dur" puis appliqué sa mafiche le msg Ipod <ipod> ne peut etre synchronisé . le disque requis et introuvable .
je ls refé et rien a faire 

svp on pouré m'aidé


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Septembre 2008)

ben non jeu kompran rien a ce queue tu koze


----------

